# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  فضل شاكر بنسى العالم

## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شو حلوة


حبيبتي انت احلى :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]كتير حلوة يسلمو[/align]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> [align=center]كتير حلوة يسلمو[/align]


سلمتي يا عزيزتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير حلوة انا بحب هالاغنية كتير

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> كتير حلوة انا بحب هالاغنية كتير


وانا كمان بحبها جدا يا عزيزتي

شاكرة مرورك ايتها الوردة :SnipeR (69):

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

zooo2 kteeer

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> zooo2 kteeer


*
شكراً لـ مرورك ..
تواجد ردك في موضوعي هو الزوق*

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

فضل شاكر اموت فية بجد

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

وين اغنبية افتكرت حد فاكرها

----------

